# Silly question from a beginner.. Ironing over print



## Chloecc (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone..

Now this is probably a stupid question but I just didn't know where to start!

I have read through some forums as a means of educating myself on the different printing processes, however I was looking for a specific print method for 'fashion' t-shirts. 

I want to print t-shirts with the kind of ink that seems to absorb into the fabric with little to no 'feel' and that you can iron over. Not iron the print on, but actually iron over the garment and graphic(without it melting onto the iron!) to get rid of creases. Is this a screen printing process with specialty inks or particular mesh count? Or another method all together perhaps with a DTG printer? I was looking to print on 100% cotton and sometimes photos (just black and white). 

What do you suggest?

Thank you kindly!


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you talking about plastisol heat transfers?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Screenprinting using Waterbase inks


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

you can screen it on to transfer paper and do what is called a "hot peel" to give that ink the vintage feel.


----------



## Scott07 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like DTG printing to me.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

KINGSARTIST said:


> you can screen it on to transfer paper and do what is called a "hot peel" to give that ink the vintage feel.


Why not just print onto the garment directly? adding reducer to plastisol inks or just using waterbase or discharge.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

The original reply about water base ink is correct as to being able to actually iron the garment and not affect the imprint. Waterbase discharge will also allow the same procedure.

However, if you are serious about wanting to remove wrinkles in your garments prior to selling, then invest in a steamer (Jiffy is a good brand). This is much quicker, easier, and better method than ironing and you can use it with waterbase ink, plastisol, embroidery et al.


----------



## Chloecc (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help!

I think I am getting the gist of it now, just one last question, how would the following tops have been printed? Can screen printing give this kind of detail?









Thank you so much again!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

Chloecc said:


> Thank you everyone for your help!
> 
> I think I am getting the gist of it now, just one last question, how would the following tops have been printed? Can screen printing give this kind of detail?
> 
> ...


One Color Halftone. You have to make sure your printer can print halftones, if you are using inkjet printer you will need RIP software.

Halftones - details of an image are reproduced in dots


----------



## Chloecc (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Biolek (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody know how much lines /inch has this halftone image?.What ist the the correct mesh count for this project?


----------



## Scott07 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why not. Why mess with screens, inks, and seperations when you can design the image and send it to the printer to print faster than you can start putting film in screens. Now if you are going to do a couple hundred or more shirts of the same design then I would agree with discharge printing.


----------



## KINGSARTIST (Jan 19, 2010)

Biolek said:


> Anybody know how much lines /inch has this halftone image?.What ist the the correct mesh count for this project?


The higher the mesh count, the the smaller a dot can be in the art for screen printing.

I would say mesh count 230. but i could be wrong.


----------

